# Two dead at CFB Borden?



## 1911CoLt45 (3 Feb 2010)

Hello

I Just heard on the news tonight that two members at CFB Borden have been found dead.  Both had the same last name but apparently they were not related.  As this will most likely be not covered by the news in depth, has anyone hear anything about this unfortunate event.  One was a 2LT and the other a private.  I live 20 min from Borden , so I could imagine that this might be kept on local news.

Sad to hear


----------



## armyvern (3 Feb 2010)

The news had the details correct. Although both members had the same last name, they were not related, nor were their deaths related.

As for any other details not released --- I'll leave that up to their respective families to release if they so choose.


----------



## willellis (3 Feb 2010)

This was on base?! God, thats tragic. My thoughts are with the families and the base.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Feb 2010)

I don't beleive it made the news here. hmmmmm


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2010)

.... here:


> Two soldiers have been found dead at CFB Borden.
> 
> Second Lieut. Francois-Olivier Gauthier, a logistics officer and Private Martine St. Onge-Gauthier, a supply technician died suddenly at the area military base over the weekend.
> 
> ...



From Veritas:


> Just prior to e-Veritas 5 going to press – we received word that 2Lt François-Olivier Gauthier (RMC 2009) passed away suddenly at CFB Borden.  No other details are available at this time.  We expect to update this post as the week progresses and as more details become available.
> 
> The funeral ceremony for François-Olivier is scheduled for Sat, 6 Feb:
> 
> ...



Obit in French

My condolences to family, colleagues and friends


----------

